# Christmas Fulu fry



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi I have obtained 8 Christmas Fulu fry 3 days ago. They are approx. 1/2 inch or smaller, very tiny and about 1 month old. Does anyone know how fast these guys can grow? When they can be sexed? I don't find very much info on the net. Here is a picture as well  they seem to be doing great in my 20G grow out tank with 3 other 1 inch fry. Excuse the sill decor as this tank is In my kids play room lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can find an excellent article on Cichlid Forum.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/x_phytophagus.php

Here is a quote from the article that I think answers your question.
"In the spring of 2005, a fellow hobbyist who shares my affliction for the cichlids of Lake Victoria sent me a dozen very small fry labeled "phytophagus". These were placed in a 20 gallon tank with a sponge filter to grow. I fed Cyclop-eeze� and crushed flake to the young. They grew rapidly and after six months were large enough to be placed in a 55 gallon tank where they remain today."

--
Paul


----------



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow thanks so much! Very informative! Can't wait to watch these little guys grow up! Hope I get a mix of males and females.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

aprilspink said:


> Wow thanks so much! Very informative! Can't wait to watch these little guys grow up! Hope I get a mix of males and females.


they grow fast 1.5 in about 4 weeks


----------



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

My fulu are now 1.5 inches or so. Not coloured up yet. They are starting to exhibit breeding activity.


----------

